# [won't be solved] NFS problem after update

## Frautoincnam

Moderator, you can remove this thread.Last edited by Frautoincnam on Sat Nov 06, 2021 3:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## alamahant

I think check about idmap.

You need to edit /etc/idmapd.conf.

A sample

```

[General]

Verbosity = 0

Domain = my.domain

[Mapping]

Nobody-User = nobody

Nobody-Group = nobody

```

And also /etc/conf.d/nfs(client)

Also make sure uid gid are the same in both server and client(s).

Just check permissions in the original /home and the mounted /home 

Something like

```

ls -lR ~/.mozilla/firefox

ls -lR ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox

```

----------

## Frautoincnam

...Last edited by Frautoincnam on Sat Nov 06, 2021 3:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

In the brilliance of your mind

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But, when I put /home in NFS4, I notice that I have a problem again with the standby, "firefox loses its favorites". To recover them, I have to restore my firefox profile from my nightly backups.
> 
> 

 

why do you think this is happening?

Where do firefox "favorites" abide?

Maybe in some dir in your nfs4-mounted /home ???

And why you loose them?

Where do they go?

Are they hiding?

Running away from your attitude maybe?

 :Smile: 

----------

## Frautoincnam

@alamahant Please, please, please, do not anwser to my questions, please.

Just ignore me.

----------

## ian.au

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe my question is very badly asked, I use the Google translator to help me. But I feel that you did not understand my request.
> 
> Someone else please?

 

I think you got the best answer available on the information you supplied. I haven't had a use for nfsv4 for years, but I know it didn't play well with idmap which kept a lot of people on ver="3".

Better way to ask the question would be to include some logs of the failed attempt, perhaps logs of any dmesg and syslog entries of nfsv4 return on resume. Otherwise you can only receive guesses. 

alamahant probably didn't deserve to be reported for trying to point you in the right direction. It smells like permissions.

I suspect the real problem will be between your LDAP config and nfsv4 (which would explain v3 working but v4 failing) maybe even as simple as the order they return from suspend if that is exclusively when it occurs. It's been so long since I used/supported windows mounts, I won't be able to help much, but someone else very likely will. 

So post some logs and configuration details and see how that works out  :Wink: 

----------

## Frautoincnam

...Last edited by Frautoincnam on Sat Nov 06, 2021 3:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian.au

OK then, some savant can fix your problem without seeing a single log.

Bye

----------

## figueroa

@Frautoincnam

I recommend against taking out your frustration on someone who is obviously trying to help. Being rude won't encourage other possible helpers. Follow advice. Provide logs, actual error messages, or at least examples. That will reduce translation problems.

Do you mean that you lose your bookmarks? Or maybe "Firefox Home (Default)?"

This happens only when you return from suspend?

Do you keep Firefox running when you suspend?

Any other Firefox profile issues?

Is only Firefox affected?

It seems to me like a bad long-term plan to mount /home from an NFS server. Any glitch with NFS, the network, or the server, and your system no longer has a working /home.

Is your /home mountpoint empty when not mounted via NFS? Double check that when NOT mounted with ls -la /home. Maybe you have a spurious .mozilla/firefox there.

Did you do an Internet search with "nfsv4 suspend" to look for issues that other people experience? I doubt your problem is unique to Gentoo.

----------

## Hu

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> Moderator, you can remove this thread.

 I could, but I won't.  Generally, it's considered impolite to delete the text of a post solely because you've decided to abandon the thread.  At best, it leaves the thread in its current state, where future readers can see the responses that attempted to help you, but without your original report, they cannot judge whether the criticisms in those responses (notably, that three different people pointed out you didn't provide enough information) are fair.  Worse, they cannot tell if they have symptoms similar to the ones you reported (and now hid), so they cannot evaluate whether the responses in this thread may be relevant to their problem.

If I had read this thread for the first time today, seeing only the placeholders for your posts, and that three people whose input I respect all criticized the lack of information, I would be strongly inclined to assume they were right.  If you had not deleted your post content, I could look at that and evaluate whether their criticism was fair.  (In practice, I did read this thread before the edits, and from what I recall, their requests for logs are entirely appropriate.)

----------

